# Gone fishing



## moikel (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be away for a while & nowhere near a computer.I am going here













camp-endyalgout-1321579086.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 2, 2012






.I hopefully will catch fish this size













pa240578-1321490109.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 2, 2012






My best fish last trip was 80cm this one is over the magic metre mark very happy fellow team member.

Its 4 hours by jet then 70 minutes by Piper puddle jumper,far Eastern edge of Arnhem land Mini Mini river system.Sort of the = of going from New York to  Montana for you guys.

Keep smoking ,MICK


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 2, 2012)

Beautiful and I hope you have a great time and catch the big one.


----------



## moikel (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Smoking husker.We catch a lot of mud crabs as well as a lot of great fish.This a better view perhaps













dsc_0461-1321579051.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 2, 2012






These guys are the tastiest













img_2066-1321583784.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 2, 2012


----------



## daveomak (Oct 3, 2012)

Mick, evening..... I expect we will see some Aussie smoked fish in a week or so....   Good luck....   Dave


----------



## moikel (Oct 3, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Mick, evening..... I expect we will see some Aussie smoked fish in a week or so....   Good luck....   Dave


To hard to get it from the tropics back home BUT I am going to have a shot at some fish curry & chilli mud crab which I hope to post when I get back.Its a fishing camp deal,generators for power.I just have to work out how  to fit ingredients   into luggage.Last time they weighed us not our bags before they put us on the puddle jumpers. Just a tad embarassing when we were all over 100kg. To well fed


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, don't you get caught , just the Fish....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And take some Q-view of the "Live Action" as our Turtleman says...

Have fun and...


----------



## roller (Oct 3, 2012)

Hope you catch a bunch you lucky dog !!!


----------



## moikel (Oct 3, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Well, don't you get caught , just the Fish....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will do my best not that well equipped on the photo front but other guys will take plenty that I can use. Best fish in the real tournament "Barra Classic" was 132cm & about 30kg. Your Manns lures from Alabama very popular here.


----------



## moikel (Oct 3, 2012)

Roller said:


> Hope you catch a bunch you lucky dog !!!


Thanks,we put most back we cant refrigerate much & its the real tropics.Wet season & closed season for barramundi starts November.And I mean wet! Last trip we  landed over 400 fish between 8 guys in 6 days. Its throwing lures in mangrove lined tidal rivers very dependant on tides. Not cheap but you cant take it with you. Barra jump,tail walk,head shake you can hear the BBs rattling in the lures when they clear the water. Big tourist industry built around it. They will take flies too. Only 4 more sleeps & I am on the plane


----------



## moikel (Oct 4, 2012)

dsc_5741-1321323517.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 4, 2012






This guy was hanging around  boat launch last trip. The fugitive from justice pretending to be a proper camp cook named him Albert after his father? Cook been replaced Albert still there.Cant shoot him unless its threatening life.  He is about 13 foot .I would take him out for looking sideways or trash talking but its not my show.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice fish maybe for the wall. They are fun to catch to. To bad you don't eat them.


----------



## moikel (Oct 5, 2012)

05-1321579568.jpg



__ moikel
__ Oct 5, 2012






We eat these guys no matter what! 3 more sleeps!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Awesome looking trip - that has got to be a lot of fun


----------



## shoneyboy (Oct 5, 2012)

Moikel said:


> dsc_5741-1321323517.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We'd eat him for just being where we could get a shot at him down here in South Louisiana !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and Smoke him!!!


----------



## moikel (Oct 5, 2012)

Shoneyboy said:


> We'd eat him for just being where we could get a shot at him down here in South Louisiana !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watch all those shows on cable that are filmed in your state.Swamp people Duck Dynasty I love them. All crocodiles protected species after being hunted to point of extinction .Now there are thousands of them & big but only in tropical north. If you are in tribal settlements ,a fisherman or crabber you just have to live with them. 

Big adventure for me to head up there it really is the wild frontier . I will post photos taken by guy in last photo  holding golden snapper ,he writes for fishing magazines & runs fishing tours,now thats my idea of a job.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 5, 2012)

Some folks have it too easy.....big Envy here, writting about playing ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## thoseguys26 (Oct 8, 2012)

Looks mighty fun. That is one nasty croc!

Take a pic of one of your flies if you wouldn't mind. I'm always looking for new streamer inspiration.

What kind of fish is the first one that looks like a channel cat mix?


----------



## moikel (Oct 14, 2012)

Back on the rede eye & now work!I will stick some photos up. I dont fly fish up in the tropics to hard at my skill level ,others do but not this trip. That fish is a threadfin salmon .Great eating fish & good sport they will take flys. Best barramundi 105 caught by the youngster on my boat .Overall 400 barramundi & maybe 200 other species by 7 guys in 5 days fishing. And now I got to put a %#@# suit on!


----------



## moikel (Oct 15, 2012)

IMG_0269.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 15, 2012






Underway after shooing Alberts successor away from launch. I will post a couple more tonight my time.


----------



## moikel (Oct 16, 2012)

I will just stick a few photos up for the fisherman on the site.













IMG_0300.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 16, 2012






Thats about $200 worth of mud crab at Sydney prices,it was quite a crowd pleaser.













IMG_0277.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 16, 2012






Queenfish to us about 95cm,good cerviche or sashimi not real good cooked! We put over 600 fish in the boats but only killed about 20.You cant get it out of there its to remote,& fishing gear & middle aged men account for a lot of weight on a little plane as it is.2 flat bellies were on the tour early 30s ,both done a lot of martial arts reflexs like cats. Youngest landed over 40 barramundi in the one day including one at 98cm on the troll & then 45 minutes later a magic 105cm on a cast at some timber. Getting a fish that big out of mangroves a fair test of a fisherman,pretty to watch. I cant get past 75 cm but theres always next year


----------



## moikel (Oct 16, 2012)

IMG_0281.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 16, 2012






These boys have crabs.


----------



## moikel (Oct 16, 2012)

IMG_0261.JPG



__ moikel
__ Oct 16, 2012






The flat bellies couldn,t wait to start so started shore fishing in crocodile country.This the mouth of the Mini Mini river.


----------

